# new visit visa rules



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

read an article this morning in gulfnews about new visit visa regulations. 
does anyone know if this indeed a new rule to have to stay out for 1 month? 

see article here:
gulfnews : Visitors to UAE must stay out for one month to apply for new visa


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just read this as well. I would think if major changes were being announced, they would have highlighted and talked about the change. Is this work around still in effect? A better announcement needs to be made if that is the case. Many a person I imagine crossing over then being refused to come back in the country.


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I just read this as well. I would think if major changes were being announced, they would have highlighted and talked about the change. Is this work around still in effect? A better announcement needs to be made if that is the case. Many a person I imagine crossing over then being refused to come back in the country.


could not agree more. Then again it seems rules on just about anything in this country are subject to sudden (and not always announced) change.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can check this info? Am supposed to be leaving the country tomorrow for the weekend?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This rule has been in effect for quite some time now. It does not apply to all nationalities. The rule is for people on visit visas which is different from tourist visas which are obtained on arrival.

For example, as an Indian, If I would like to bring a family member on holiday to Dubai, I will need to apply for a "Visit Visa" in advance which has a validity of only one month from the time of arrival. Once the 30 day period is over, he/she will need to leave the country and stay out until another 30 days or so has passed.

On the other hand, as UK national, you can get a "Tourist visa" on arrival which is also valid for a month. You can then do a visa run at the end of your one month stay.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> This rule has been in effect for quite some time now. It does not apply to all nationalities. The rule is for people on visit visas which is different from tourist visas which are obtained on arrival.
> 
> For example, as an Indian, If I would like to bring a family member on holiday to Dubai, I will need to apply for a "Visit Visa" in advance which has a validity of only one month from the time of arrival. Once the 30 day period is over, he/she will need to leave the country and stay out until another 30 days or so has passed.
> 
> On the other hand, as UK national, you can get a "Tourist visa" on arrival which is also valid for a month. You can then do a visa run at the end of your one month stay.


That is my understanding as well.
There was a bit of a scare about this earlier this year as well


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> This rule has been in effect for quite some time now. It does not apply to all nationalities. The rule is for people on visit visas which is different from tourist visas which are obtained on arrival.
> 
> For example, as an Indian, If I would like to bring a family member on holiday to Dubai, I will need to apply for a "Visit Visa" in advance which has a validity of only one month from the time of arrival. Once the 30 day period is over, he/she will need to leave the country and stay out until another 30 days or so has passed.
> 
> On the other hand, as UK national, you can get a "Tourist visa" on arrival which is also valid for a month. You can then do a visa run at the end of your one month stay.



   Thanks Pammy  

*phew* 

I was confused by the 'it hasn't changed' bit... 

Thank goodness...

ETA: I was thinking that this was going to create problems for alot of companies who use 'temporary' workers etc


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Pammy for the clarification. And sorry Pammy your people are not exactly treated fairly here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Thanks Pammy for the clarification. And sorry Pammy your people are not exactly treated fairly here.


 It's ok...I wouldn't want my family staying here for over a month at a time anyway  (I am kidding )


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> :rofl:


Canadians will also be affected with this new rule. There are already few canucks 27K tops in here, Canucks barely come here 4 ...the ticket is expensive..we are better off visiting the Caribbean islands or our neighbour which sucks  (kidding)


----------

